# Got my Brammo Empulse R



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Good for you dude


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice bike Travis
is the charger on board or can you leave it in your garage. ?
The seat looks like a roller coaster


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The charger is onboard, under that "roller coaster" seat


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello,

I've put nearly 5000 miles on an 2010 Enertia, still really love riding it!!! Range is not great but for getting back and forth around town its a blast. I think the Brammo fleet has the best asthetics of all the e-bikes.

Steve


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks great! I wish I had been able to make it down last night.


----------



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed review


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

They started by building the Atom then switched to the bike. My biking years have passed so I'm waiting for them to produce something really useful like a 2 seater commuter trike.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

This bike is plenty useful, but not for everyone.

It's a great commuter.... it'll cost me something like $0.30 a day to go to work.

I'll be posting now and then about my experiences on the bike, which as of right now are limited to ~3 days of short trips.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Travis,

Glad to see the Brammo finally getting out in the world. Can you do a little comparison write-up between the SV650 and the Brammo, as an avid SV650 enthusiast it would form a good baseline.
Thanks,
Zak


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

As a beginner, I like the electric better. I think it handles better (it should, the suspension is much better), and I think it accelerates more quickly from a stop, as well as acceleration in general, but my SV650 needed a tuneup. The riding position is about the same. My old SV was a 650N, so the lack of windscreen is normal for me, but I wouldn't mind a flyscreen.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the only SV nut on here


----------

